# Pourquoi ?



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi y'a-t-il un papier autour des petits suisses ? :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2004)

*










































 Même pas vrai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






































*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y'a-t-il un papier autour des petits suisses ? :hein:  :mouais:



Pour que la Vache qui rit se torche le c..      :rose:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y'a-t-il un papier autour des petits suisses ? :hein:  :mouais:



ta essayer d'appeler danone ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2004)

> Webo : Si y'en avait encore ce midi


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

Bah c'est parce que sinon on pourait pas les demouler, le fromage blanc (c'est bien du fromage blanc non???) resterait collé aux parois, et on en perdrait la moitié...

En fait c'est soit du papier autour, soit la languette sur le cul du pot... 

Bah eux ils ont choisi le papier.

Voila


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y'a-t-il un papier autour des petits suisses ? :hein:  :mouais:



Parce qu'un petit suisse ça se déguste en robe de chambre    :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'un petit suisse ça se déguste en robe de chambre    :mouais:



Déguster, c'est le mot... :love: 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> > Webo : Si y'en avait encore ce midi



J'en ai pas mangé depuis une éternité.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est parce que sinon on pourait pas les demouler, le fromage blanc (c'est bien du fromage blanc non???) resterait collé aux parois, et on en perdrait la moitié...
> 
> En fait c'est soit du papier autour, soit la languette sur le cul du pot...
> 
> ...



Brillante démonstration, d'une incommensurable limpidité


----------



## kitetrip (27 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi stérélise-t-on l'aiguille du poison d'un condamné à mort


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi lorsqu'Actarus passe de la soucoupe à la tête de Goldorak, sur son siège, celui ci fait deux demi-tours successifs ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi stérélise-t-on l'aiguille du poison d'un condamné à mort



La propreté, ça coûte rien, et ça fait toujours plaisir.
C'est avec ces petits riens, que tout un chacun peut rendre le monde plus joli pour son prochain...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi lorsqu'Actarus passe de la soucoupe à la tête de Goldorak, sur son siège, celui ci fait deux demi-tours successifs ?



C'est quand Goldorak a la tête dans le c.. qu'Actarus déguste...      :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi lorsqu'Actarus passe de la soucoupe à la tête de Goldorak, sur son siège, celui ci fait deux demi-tours successifs ?


prend ton compas et tu verras que s'il en fait qu'un seul il est dans la merde


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prend ton compas et tu verras que s'il en fait qu'un seul il est dans la merde



arrete de pomper les idées sur autolargue.net


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi la queue du cochon est-elle en tire-bouchon*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi stérélise-t-on l'aiguille du poison d'un condamné à mort



Pour que celui qui le pique ait la conscience tranquille  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arrete de pomper les idées sur autolargue.net


mackie ta bookmarks.plist vaut une fortune


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi, dans Windows, pour arrêter le système il faut aller dans Démarrer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

"Au lieu de raconter des conneries ; passez moi le papier!" (La Vache qui rit)


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la queue du cochon est-elle en tire-bouchon*



Pour donner les sens dans lequel il faut tourner lorsqu'on embroche    :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Novembre 2004)

Parce Que !!! Bill Guette


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, dans Windows, pour arrêter le système il faut aller dans Démarrer


PARCE QUE !!!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

hé oh z'allez pas flooder un thread de gloabl quand même


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé oh z'allez pas flooder un thread de gloabl quand même


Ah ben non hein !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

et pourquoi quand c'est mamancherie qui s'occupe de mon basilic
cette satané espece decide de pousser?


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé oh z'allez pas flooder un thread de gloabl quand même



mais pourquoi flood t'on ?  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé oh z'allez pas flooder un thread de gloabl quand même



Ben, si. Ils l'ont fait, les sans coeur... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi flood t'on ?  :rateau:



parce que on a rien de mieux a faire !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi quand c'est mamancherie qui s'occupe de mon basilic
> cette satané espece decide de pousser?


Parce que ton basilic est gérontophile.  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que on a rien de mieux a faire !!



C'est bien vr.... Oh merde! faut que je fonce à Super U. J'ai plus de bière au frigo


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi quand c'est mamancherie qui s'occupe de mon basilic
> cette satané espece decide de pousser?


sors ta main verte du pantalon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ton basilic est gérontophyle.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ton basilic est gérontophyle.  :rateau:




pourtant je fais exactement ce qu'elle fait !!!


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que on a rien de mieux a faire !!



a bon ? tes sur ?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vr.... Oh merde! faut que je fonce à Super U. J'ai plus de bière au frigo


ton abus de pietra est dangereux pour ma santé


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi quand c'est mamancherie qui s'occupe de mon basilic



Parce qu'elle lui promet que le persil viendra bientôt le visiter


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourtant je fais exactement ce qu'elle fait !!!



c'est ta maman, tu peu pas comprendre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourtant je fais exactement ce qu'elle fait !!!



Mais les mamans ont un tour de main que les fifilles ignorent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ton abus de pietra est dangereux pour ma santé


 :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

bon revenons aux mouton de global

pourquoi donc ces petits suisses ont du papier tout autour?



pour etouffer les enfants gourmands?


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais les mamans ont un tour de main que les fifilles ignorent



je sens un sous entendu  :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais les mamans ont un tour de main que les fifilles ignorent




Exactement, de toute façon les mamans savent tout mieux faire que  nous, c'est bien connut


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sens un sous entendu  :mouais:



Of course, not. Mylord


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon revenons aux mouton de global
> 
> pourquoi donc ces petits suisses ont du papier tout autour?
> 
> ...



on appel un service consommateur ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on appel un service consommateur ?



Non, en Europe de l'ouest la séléction naturelle avaitt disparu depuis tellement longtemps...


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Of course, not. Mylord



je sens le coup de boule rouge pour bientot  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on appel un service consommateur ?





viiiiii , appelons finn pour faire un sondage !!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> viiiiii , appelons finn pour faire un sondage !!!


Oh putain non !! :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:


j'ai rarement pu gouter pleinenement le gout de la pietra quand j'allais bosser en balagne : l'aubergiste complétait toujours le volume manquant avec de la myrthe dès que j'avais le dos tourné  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain non !! :affraid:  :sick:



bientôt 



			
				 finn @ table a dit:
			
		

> ca attendra la flammeunquucheu


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sens le coup de boule rouge pour bientot  :mouais:


Ça me fait penser que je t'en dois un... Tu le veux rouge aussi ?    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rarement pu gouter pleinenement le gout de la pietra quand j'allais bosser en balagne : l'aubergiste complétait toujours le volume manquant avec de la myrthe dès que j'avais le dos tourné  :rateau:



Ah le porc!  
Je compatis...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Exactement, de toute façon les mamans savent tout mieux faire que  nous, c'est bien connut


non y a des choses que les fifilles savent bien mieux faire


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rarement pu gouter pleinenement le gout de la pietra quand j'allais bosser en balagne : l'aubergiste complétait toujours le volume manquant avec de la myrthe dès que j'avais le dos tourné  :rateau:



L'ambrée est pas mauvaise, mais la myrthe non plus c'est pas mauvais.  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait penser que je t'en dois un... Tu le veux rouge aussi ?    :love:



attention, ma force de frappe est supérieur a la tienne   :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait penser que je t'en dois un... Tu le veux rouge aussi ?    :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non y a des choses que les fifilles savent bien mieux faire



je sens un autre sous entendu  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention, ma force de frappe est supérieur a la tienne   :rateau:



Hé; ho, les gamins! filez chacun dans votre chambre!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah le porc!
> Je compatis...


bah j'ai toujours trouvé cool les gens qui voulaient partager leur gueules de bois


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention, ma force de frappe est supérieur a la tienne   :rateau:


Gros vilain tout méchant !!  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'ambrée est pas mauvaise, mais la myrthe non plus c'est pas mauvais.  :rateau:  :love:



A la myrthe, c'est plus de la PIETRA. C'est de la COLOMBA ou de la TORRA


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé; ho, les gamins! filez chacun dans votre chambre!



fait gaffe, je prépare un plan d'action, on va couper tout le net sur la corse


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

et quelle est la repose de global a sa question?


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Gros vilain tout méchant !!  :love:  :love:



et en cumulant je peu avoir une force de 18 points disco


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah j'ai toujours trouvé cool les gens qui voulaient partager leur gueules de bois



Pour sûr. Mais la myrthe, ça se boit tout seul. La quantité est laissée à la discrétion du consommateur. Et après tu peux te rincer la bouche avec des Pietra. Mais mélanger directement les 2...


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en cumulant je peu avoir une force de 18 points disco



C'est une menace ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

clair ! mais je dois avouer que j'ai jamais osé lu faire la remarque  donc j'en achetais en suisse, de la pure


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, je prépare un plan d'action, on va couper tout le net sur la corse


U mondu hè fattu a scala : à chì colla è à chì falla...


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est une menace ?



non, c'est de la dissuasion


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> U mondu hè fattu a scala : à chì colla è à chì falla...



Vi, là c'est clair !!


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> U mondu hè fattu a scala : à chì colla è à chì falla...


 ça Mackie ça me plairait pas !


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> U mondu hè fattu a scala : à chì colla è à chì falla...



c'est de la provocation  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est de la dissuasion


Bon ben si c'est juste dissuasif, je t'évite aussi quelque addition malencontreuse.  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la provocation  :rateau:  :mouais:


Non. un brin de philosophie populaire de par chez nous.


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la provocation  :rateau:  :mouais:



Non, c'est de la dissuasion.


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est de la dissuasion.



ou qu'elle est ma cagoule ?  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou qu'elle est ma cagoule ?  :mouais:


 c'est une chanson ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

on retourne a nos moutons ??opssssss a nos vaches !!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est une chanson ?



C'est l'hiver.    :love:


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on retourne a nos moutons ??opssssss a nos vaches !!!


 Pourquoi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est une chanson ?


par un parolier trop peu doué


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hiver.    :love:



non, je descend en corse, donc je m'habille couleur local


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hiver.    :love:



ben viii c'est l'hiver mais il y a un'autre  façon d'avoir chaud, 
pas besoin des coups rouge !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, je descend en corse, donc je m'habille couleur local


... Qui ne sait qu'aligner les clichés.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?




parce que c'est le sujet de ce thread non?


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben viii c'est l'hiver mais il y a un'autre  façon d'avoir chaud,
> pas besoin des coups rouge !!!!


 ni des verts, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ni des verts, d'ailleurs.



les rouges chauffent, les verts calment .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ni des verts, d'ailleurs.



Pourquoi le Poildep est-il de toutes les couleurs ? :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que c'est le sujet de ce thread non?


T'avais pas un basilic à bichonner toi ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les rouges chauffent, les verts calment .....



Tu crois vraiment ?   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas un basilic à bichonner toi ? :mouais:





nan ; mamancherie j'y pense deja !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas un basilic à bichonner toi ? :mouais:



Elle ne se prend pas pour la bonne du curé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment ?   :mouais:



ben oui, pareil que en politique !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne se prend pas pour la bonne du curé



je savais pas que les curés avaient une preference pour les femmes mariées !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne se prend pas pour la bonne du curé



Et ça te fait rire !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que les curés avaient une preference pour les femmes mariées !!



En fin de compte tu sais pas grand chose quoi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que les curés avaient une preference pour les femmes mariées !!



Si, mais dans les confessionals des basiliques      :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En fin de compte tu sais pas grand chose quoi.



bah , en italie les bonnes des curés sont celibataires!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah , en italie les bonnes des curés sont celibataires!!!



Normal, les grenouilles de bénitiers tant qu'il ne les a pas embrassées chastement sur le front, restent quand même des grenouilles :mouais: En fin de compte rien ne vaut les chèvres ou les dindes pour éviter les contrefaçons


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et quelle est la repose de global a sa question?



Bah justement je sais pas et me suis dit que peut-être l'un d'entre vous aurait su  :mouais: 

J'aurais du m'en douter que ça partirait en live   

Pour une fois qu'une question sérieuse et du plus haut intérêt est abordée


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on retourne a nos moutons ??opssssss a nos vaches !!!



A lait


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois qu'une question sérieuse et du plus haut intérêt est abordée


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A lait



_« Adieu veau vache cochon... » _


----------



## Cillian (27 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y'a-t-il un papier autour des petits suisses ? :hein:  :mouais:




Pour quils aient un peu plus chaud en hiver


----------



## tomtom (27 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y'a-t-il un papier autour des petits suisses ? :hein:  :mouais:



Ben, y parait qu'au début, ils avaient d'abord décidé de mettre le p'tit Suisse autour du papier  , mais  finalement, ils ont changé d'avis. :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2004)

Si il n'y avait pas de papier, on ne pourrait pas les démouler.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai posé la question à un fabriquant, j'attend une réponse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai posé la question à un fabricant, j'attend une réponse



à un fabricant de papier ou un fabricant de fromage blanc


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi lorsqu'Actarus passe de la soucoupe à la tête de Goldorak, sur son siège, celui ci fait deux demi-tours successifs ?


 geek!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à un fabricant de papier ou un fabricant de fromage blanc


 de petit suisse


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2004)

Bon, après une discussion avec mon amie il semblerait que le papier soit présent pour permettre au petit suisse de sortir sans encombre. Vous constaterez que le papier sort tjrs avec, c'est lui qui glisse sur les bords du contenant. Vous me rétorquerez, bien sûr, que le flamby© n'a pas besoin de papier pour sortir. Et je dis OK, 
Seulement il n'est pas constitué des mêmes ingrédients.
Alors, j'ai raison ou pas raison?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

Il me semble que l'on pouvait sortir le papier tout en laissant le fromage dans le contenant 
Mais hier j'ai pas réussi  c'est de là que m'es venue cette question 
On pourra étudier par la suite si les papiers entourants les petits suisses sont de moins bonne qualité qu'avant


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

j'ai déjà réussi, moi.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

Tu me rassures


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

mais c'était y'a longtemps. Faudrait que je fasse une vérification avec un petit suisse plus actuel.


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais c'était y'a longtemps. Faudrait que je fasse une vérification avec un petit suisse plus actuel.



WebO ou iMax ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> WebO ou iMax ?  :mouais:



prend le plus petit des deux  (bon iMax tu peu les rangers ces échasses)


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> prend le plus petit des deux  (bon iMax tu peu les rangers ces échasses)


  Des échasses avec des Rangers ? C'est dangereux ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà réussi, moi.



Oui, mais toi tu as des dons manuels


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> prend le plus petit des deux  (bon iMax tu peu les rangers ces échasses)



Et moi j'enlève mes souliers en bétons? 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais c'était y'a longtemps. Faudrait que je fasse une vérification avec un petit suisse plus actuel.



See you next week-end...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientôt



 héhé


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'enlève mes souliers en bétons?



toi tu les gardes


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi tu les gardes



C'est que je commence à avoir les pieds lourds... :hosto: Vais plutôt les chausser en arrivant à Liège.


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> See you next week-end...


Bon, ben n'oublie pas de venir enroulé dans du papier.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben n'oublie pas de venir enroulé dans du papier.



Dans un bel emballage jaune.


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans un bel emballage jaune.



faite gaffe, il va essayer de nous vendre des ricolas


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faite gaffe, il va essayer de nous vendre des ricolas



Pour les baisers post AES, ça peut être utile remarque


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les baisers post AES, ça peut être utile remarque



je ne carbure qu'aux fisherman friend


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne carbure qu'aux fisherman friend


tiens, ils font des bières maintenant ?


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ils font des bières maintenant ?


ben oui !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faite gaffe, il va essayer de nous vendre des ricolas



kinenveu... Y a même Sylko et sa copine... :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> kinenveu... Y a même Sylko et sa copine... :love:




vade retro satanas


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vade retro satanas


satanas ? du sénégal ?


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> satanas ? du sénégal ?


heuuuu non c'est pas le TER ici SM :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Toujours pas de réponse de la part des suisses :sleep:


----------

